# Mail ne charge plus les images



## Martin123 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis l'installation de Snow Leo, Mail ne charge plus les images incorporées dans le corps HTML des mail.

Que faire, j'ai retourné les pref dans tous la sens, nada.

Quel fichier com.apple.pref supprimé éventuellement ?

Qqu'un at-il déjà eu ce problème ? http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/frown.gif

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Cdlt


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

tu ne parles pas des messages classé indésirables ?pour ceux c'est normal ce comportement..
Comment gères tu ces indésirables ?


----------



## Martin123 (6 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> tu ne parles pas des messages classé indésirables ?pour ceux c'est normal ce comportement..
> Comment gères tu ces indésirables ?



Non évidemment, je ne pale pas des indésirables.

IL s'agit bien des Mails normaux, la moindre signature ou logo ne se charge plus.

Qu'entends-tu par "gérer les indésirables". Lorsque qqu'un mail arrive je le déclare indésirable.

Je soupçonne des fichiers pref de foutre le bor***, mais lesquels ?

Si tu as une autre solution, merci.


----------



## pickwick (6 Octobre 2009)

Martin123 a dit:


> Non évidemment, je ne pale pas des indésirables.
> 
> IL s'agit bien des Mails normaux, la moindre signature ou logo ne se charge plus.
> 
> ...



eh bien dans les préférences de Mail tu as un onglet qui te permet de laisser mail gérer les messages indésirables de manière plus ou moins automatique et Mail apprend au fur et à mesure à ne plus faire d'erreurs.


----------



## Martin123 (6 Octobre 2009)

OK et merci,

Effectivement je viens de vérifier les indésirables sont gérer selon les options avancées de base d'Apple, pas dans le carnet d'adresse, déjà indésirable...

Mais les images des mails désirables ne s'affiche pas.
je viens de remarquer que l'option "charger les images" dans les indésirables ne fonctionne plus depuis Snow Leo. Le bouton rendre désirable lui fonctionne correctement.

Enfin on va y arriver...

Encore merci


----------



## Martin123 (7 Octobre 2009)

J'ai modifié les paramètres des indésirables et tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## pickwick (7 Octobre 2009)

Super, content que cela marche !


----------

